# A little teaser for y'all...



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Something I'm working on...

View attachment 87978


...heh heh heh...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

James, sometimes you scare me.....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Only sometimes? Must be slipping in my dotage...:tongue:


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> Something I'm working on...
> 
> View attachment 87978
> 
> ...


Hmmmm....


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

How can an avenue intersect a circle? 

Looks cool!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Ignatz said:


> How can an avenue intersect a circle?
> 
> ...suspension of disbelief, Iggy ol' man...


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Sweet !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Robert, everything James gets his claws into is sweet!! He's the MS king!!

Chris.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Glad everybody seems to like so far...and Chris, I don't know as I'd call myself the MS king...court jester more likely... :jest:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey James-- get your own job!! I worked hard for this.....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Whoops...my bad...maybe I could qualify for village idiot...:freak:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey that's my other job!! 
You'll have to be content with being the king....
As a wise man once said in one of my favourite films, "It's good to be the king"...

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...going by what was said in MONTY PYTHON AND THE HOLY GRAIL, I can't be a king...I think you know why...


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> Hey that's my other job!!
> You'll have to be content with being the king....
> As a wise man once said in one of my favourite films, "It's good to be the king"...
> 
> Chris.


YUP you said it Chris i think i know which movie you referring too Mel Brooks History of the World pt 1 correct ? and at the end of the movie they sing a disco version of the song called IT'S GOOD TO BE THE KING ! brings back memories .

Robert (Sprayray)


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> Robert, everything James gets his claws into is sweet!! He's the MS king!!
> 
> Chris.


Awesome want to see more !!!!!!!!!!!!! Aurora is alive and well !!!!!!


Robert


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

More coming soon, frenzied neighbors...yesssss...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

sprayray said:


> YUP you said it Chris i think i know which movie you referring too Mel Brooks History of the World pt 1 correct ? and at the end of the movie they sing a disco version of the song called IT'S GOOD TO BE THE KING ! brings back memories .
> 
> Robert (Sprayray)


You got it Robert!:thumbsup: It was said by King Louis while he was pawing the local talent....

Chris.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Cool good minds think alike my friend :thumbsup: how's that mutant base coming along ? also any word on that aurora sting operation ? i emailed you did you get my last email ? 


Robert


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've built 2 out of scale captains chairs and scrapped them both. As far as scratchbuilding goes, I make a good village idiot!
I plan on attempting another one soon but I've run out of sheet plastic. I'll get the damn things right if it kills me.....
What Aurora sting operation?

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...and a couple more teases...yesssss...

View attachment 88520


View attachment 88521


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

oooh, kinda like jack the ripper meets barbie! lol


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

With all this talk of Jesters on Page 1, I just had a whole bunch or Danny Kaye songs slip into my head... I must be getting tired.

"The vessel with the pestle has the pellet with the poison..."

Sorry... back on topic now. James, that looks mighty intriguing... I recognise those croc slippers from your Vickie build. Cant' wait to see more.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Soon, my friends...oh yesssssss...very soon...


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Well, my curiousity is piqued.... 

Sean


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

SJF said:


> Well, my curiousity is piqued....
> 
> Sean


Mine too! Is it Dr. Deadly soliciting a prostitute on Saturday night?


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ignatz said:


> How can an avenue intersect a circle?


Ignatz ... I told you not to skip Geometry :wave: ... An Avenue can intersect a Circle either once or twice ... it's the timelines (or street numbers?) you have to watch out for ... 2008 intersecting 1971 :freak:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh no Euclidian geometry... The Horror!!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

[it's the timelines (or street numbers?) you have to watch out for ... 2008 intersecting 1971 :freak:[/QUOTE]

Think about those numbers...and what they may represent...


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Hmmmmm Original and re-release Monster Scenes?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

OzyMandias said:


> Hmmmmm Original and re-release Monster Scenes?


Bingo. :thumbsup:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Woohoo I win the No-Prize!!!:woohoo:


----------

